# 4 fatties 4 breakfast  3 savory, one sweet/savory w q-view



## bpopovitz (Jun 26, 2010)

To celebrate my oldest boy's final t-ball game of the season I made 4 fatties.  Omelette, Hashbrowns, Blueberry pancake and Chocolate chip pancake.  All of them were a hit.  I was surpresed aboutt he chocolcate chip pancake.  I worried about the smokiness with the chocolate.  I thought "it worked" and the kids loved it.  Enjoy the Q-view, sorry no "before" of the omelette fatty.

Tennessee pride mild sausage with Hasbrowns, green pepper, salt, granulated garlic Emeril's essence and co-jack








Tennessee pride mild sausage  with Blueberry pancake and maple syrup







Tennessee pride mild sausage with Chocolcate chip pancakes and maple syrup.







Ready to rock and roll. I opted to just wrap bacon rahter than weave.  Thought I'd try it to see if it crisps better.  I also kicked up the smoker to about 300 for the last 30 minutes. 







Everybody in the pool.







and Served

From left to right - choc chip pancake, Blueberry pancake, Hashbrown and Omelette.







Hope you enjoyed as much as I did.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 26, 2010)

wowsers! those look great, guess Im gonna have to try something like that pancake one!!  How about waffles??


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Those look pretty awesome -- I wish that my dad would have rocked as hard as you do when I was playing T-ball!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what to think about the pancake ones... I guess it's one of those "don't knock it until you've tried it" things. Kudos on the creativity. That's for sure. It's a hit with the kids and that's the main thing. Well done.


----------



## wingman (Jun 27, 2010)

Nicely done! The pics made me hungry...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow!

Makes me think of dying & going to "Fattie Heaven"!

Bear


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful compliments everyone.  I think I've heard it here before, but the fatty really is kind of a welcome aboard present from the the SMF.  This is really an incredible community and I look forward to logging in everday to read and learn.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 29, 2010)

l00kin good.

im going to have to try the bacon wrap instead of the weave next time.  those suckers look aerodynamic in the smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes you have graduated from the SMF fattie smoking school. You did a fabulous job on your fattie smoke.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 29, 2010)

dDigital,

While I like doing the weave, the wrap yielded crispier bacon with less work.  Also try firing up the temp to around 300 for the last 30 minutes assuming you dont have anything else in the smoker at that point....


----------

